# Aluminium Boxes



## Genosmate (14/11/15)

Anyone who wants to have a go at making a mod,theres some nice boxes here,a few hand tools and a drill and away you go.
http://www.modmaker.co.uk/index.php?route=common/home

Reactions: Like 5 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (14/11/15)

These are good looking boxes for diy.


----------



## blujeenz (14/11/15)

Lots of nice goodies there, just fighting back the nausea when dealing with GBP prices, something like x R22

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

